# Air suspension bags fitted



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I watched Duncan (starspangledspanner) fit the air bags to the RV today. 

When he took them out of the box they resembled a skittle roughly 12inches long by about 6 inches wide in the middle. I was curious because the hole they have to be fitted through only has a 3 inch diameter, I could not see how it was going to be done.

I recon that if you were fitting one of these for the first time and without guidance it would take a day but Dunc had them in place within a few minutes each. He heated them and twisted them into a very odd shape and in they went, for some reason it reminded me of the time 40 years ago when I watched my father help a cow give birth, but the other way around of course :lol: :lol: .

The RV is now sitting perfectly and I can't wait to give it a test drive, thats after Dunc has fitted the rear ones.

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You forgot to mention I helped grease your nipples... :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_You forgot to mention I helped grease your nipples... _ still savouring the memory Shane :lol: :lol:










1) Which one is the new one?
2)Will changing them any difference?  

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

They are rear ones, the front ones looked like big red sausages.


----------

